# RFC fet



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi could anyone one give me an example of the timeframe and stages if fet in the royal. I am due to start soon but wanted to see how it works forget what the consultant told me?

Julie x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi missy
It's been a while since I did fet but with all the fet cycles I had I was on hrt for about 3 weeks before et. I had been on pill previous to that. There were 2/3 scans during that time. Fet is much easier than ivf. 
Good luck huni

Pat
xx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi thanks for ur reply.  From start of pill to et approx how long is it or does the pill vary to suit their schedule?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

The pill varies to suit them so that you take it continuously until they tell you to stop then you have a bleed and start on hrt then et is about 3 weeks after that. 
Good luck huni xx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks x


----------



## Jedi35 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Missy, I'm having an FET at the royal in May. I had to wait for day 21 of my cycle which was 9th April. I have to take suprecur (nasal spray) until 6th May when I start progynova to thicken womb lining (as well as continuing nasal spray). Have a scan on 16th May and then planned date of transfer is 21st may. I don't think rfc use the pill anymore- they just keep you on nasal spray a bit longer to schedule you in.

Hope this helps xx


----------

